# Heat hardy and quiet chickens



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

My friend in Texas has asked me what kind of chickens he should get. I do not know much about heat hardy birds since we don't get the high summer temps you guys get in the South. He also isn't supposed to have chickens according to his HOA but his town allows them. So, he needs them to be quiet birds. 

So, can anyone who lives in the "hot zone" recommend a good layer that is quiet and can handle the heat? 

Thanks!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Try bantams, if that helps)


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Try this link and checking all that applies to his region: http://www.backyardchickens.com/products/category/chicken-breeds


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pickin Chicken App for Smart phones worked well for me. Have fun choosing.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lissa said:


> My friend in Texas has asked me what kind of chickens he should get. I do not know much about heat hardy birds since we don't get the high summer temps you guys get in the South. He also isn't supposed to have chickens according to his HOA but his town allows them. So, he needs them to be quiet birds.
> 
> So, can anyone who lives in the "hot zone" recommend a good layer that is quiet and can handle the heat?
> 
> Thanks!


I live in West Texas where we deal with high temperature but with lower humidity. I've selected Silver Spangled Hamburgs which are a smaller hen, generally quite, docile, medium sized egg about every 28 hours. This breed handles heat well and deals with cold also.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. He was building the coop today. I hope he knows what he is getting himself into. LOL...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Lissa said:


> My friend in Texas has asked me what kind of chickens he should get. I do not know much about heat hardy birds since we don't get the high summer temps you guys get in the South. He also isn't supposed to have chickens according to his HOA but his town allows them. So, he needs them to be quiet birds.
> 
> So, can anyone who lives in the "hot zone" recommend a good layer that is quiet and can handle the heat?
> 
> Thanks!


Consider the Buckeye....tell your friend to stay away from ANY roosters and he should be okay unless the hens are ALL laying at the same time!!! Hens that are trying to lay cluck very loudly during that laying period....some are morning layers some lay in the afternoon. His HOA neighbors are going to know sooner or later that he has hens!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THIS "Chart" makes reference to breeds that are able to withstand HEAT well.
Just look in the column that lists *hardiness.

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html

*I hope this helps.
ReTIRED


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. 
Unfortunately, my friend didn't listen to me and went out and bought 9 straight run chickens. 3 Doms, 3 Americaunas and 3 Sussex. 
Buckeye....I know...my hens are super loud when they lay and spot a hawk or stray cat. The HOA will know, you are right about that. Well, I will use the chart for when I can convince hubby to get more chickens! Thanks!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Lissa said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.
> Unfortunately, my friend didn't listen to me and went out and bought 9 straight run chickens. 3 Doms, 3 Americaunas and 3 Sussex.
> Buckeye....I know...my hens are super loud when they lay and spot a hawk or stray cat. The HOA will know, you are right about that. Well, I will use the chart for when I can convince hubby to get more chickens! Thanks!!!


Your "friend" will probably do O.K. with the Chickens that he bought. He just _probably _will have 5 or 6 ROOSTERS *!

*_LIVE and LEARN.
_*Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------

